# if not sitting on the seat, can you start your mower?



## Tony001 (Apr 21, 2011)

I am trying to troubleshoot my new John Deere x304. The mower is new, only 4 months old and stored in garage since received last December. I cannot start the engine now.

It cranks when I try to start the engine although I was not sitting on the seat. This is not like other kill switches, e.g. brake switch. does your mower do the same thing?


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

It should still be under warranty id imagine - id let the dealer sort it out. Id be a lil mad if i had a brand new mower and it didnt start up, id be calling the dealer. 

Saftey switches on a tractor use an entirely different harness - basically its a grounding setup - when the clutch is pushed, seat is sat on it opens the circuit - if one of those isnt activated - it shouldnt even crank because the whole tractor is grounded out.


I have a 99 murray that the PO 'modified'- the original seat switch went bad ( tractor wouldnt start at all) - so he wired in a switch on the dash - i can stand to the side, depress the clutch and start the tractor. I bot most of my tractors with the saftey switches already disabled/removed by the PO's .


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Years back I purchase electric start snow blower,I crank and crank and it wouldn't start,call dealer and they said I needed to remove green small grounding wire as the booklet shown.. grounded out something about shipping.


----------



## Tony001 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks for all the input. When I first received the mower, I was able to turn the engine on. Now, only cranks, but will not start engine. local dealer said it will take them two weeks to pick up the machine and fixed.

If brake is released or mower is engaged, the machine won't crank as it is designed.

If apply brake and mower disengaged, just standing by and try to start the machine, it will crank but not start engine.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Did you put fuel stablizer in the gas tank and run it a little before you stored it for the winter?


----------



## Tony001 (Apr 21, 2011)

Yes, I did put fuel stablizer in the gas tank and ran it before stored for the winter. I am wondering if the crank while not sitting on the seat indicates electric problem around the seat kill switch. If your mower does not do the same thing as mine, then it is very likely the case.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

If you tilt the seat up you probally can see the switch mounted to the bottom of the seat, make a jumper wire and buy pass the switch. If it starts it's the switch. I would never use a mower with the switch buy passed, WINK-WINK


----------



## arcticzl (Apr 16, 2011)

mice? check your air cleaner /carb mice love to build nest in there during storage


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

arcticzl said:


> mice? check your air cleaner /carb mice love to build nest in there during storage



I hate mice..


----------



## Tony001 (Apr 21, 2011)

Fixed!

It is ELECTRONIC CONTROL UNIT (part number AM141075). A mechanic in dealership told me. I got the part and replace it. It worked!  Save my time and $$$.

The guy said the part has been substituted twice by John Deere due to bad design, e.g., it is AM136611 on my mower, the 2nd version of the part.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Tony001 said:


> Fixed!
> 
> It is ELECTRONIC CONTROL UNIT (part number AM141075). A mechanic in dealership told me. I got the part and replace it. It worked!  Save my time and $$$.
> 
> The guy said the part has been substituted twice by John Deere due to bad design, e.g., it is AM136611 on my mower, the 2nd version of the part.



Good to hear you got it sorted out..


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I hope it was free - being that new it should still be under warranty.

Its irratating, having something brand new, youd figure itd be trouble free at least for a few years- at least with my old tractors its expected.


----------



## Tony001 (Apr 21, 2011)

Yes, it is free. But the mower sometime has problem to start since I first received it.


----------

